# Mid Hudson Reptile Expo Questions



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I have been wanted to attend a reptile expo and see what it is all about, so I am considering attending the upcoming Mid Hudson Reptile Expo.

Has anyone ever attended this event, or are you considering going? What are your thoughts on it?

Will I be able to find healthy frogs if I screen the sellers?

Is it a good place to purchase exotic plants such as Orchids, Marcgravia, or other neat species?

Do they have a good selection on Exo Terra tanks? I want to get two 18x18x36s.

Finally how are the prices on all of the above? Can I expect to pay less than I would online?

Ricky


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Finally how are the prices on all of the above? Can I expect to pay less than I would online?


My experience, not worth this specific show, is that expo pricing usually isn't much cheaper than online, UNLESS you want until the end of the expo and some vendors may discount prices to avoid having to transport things home. Note: I would only do this with dry goods, tanks, etc. not plants or animals.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> My experience, not worth this specific show, is that expo pricing usually isn't much cheaper than online, UNLESS you want until the end of the expo and some vendors may discount prices to avoid having to transport things home. Note: I would only do this with dry goods, tanks, etc. not plants or animals.


Ah, so its not really worth attending this show? I do not see any other ones coming up in the near future.

Ricky


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Ah, so its not really worth attending this show? I do not see any other ones coming up in the near future.
> 
> Ricky


I can't answer you on this show, as I've never been to it. 

I love reptile Expos and go to them even when it's not going to save me much, if any, money. It's actually where my interest in dart frogs started, seeing them at Understory Enterprises booth at a reptile Expos. Then came research...


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I can't answer you on this show, as I've never been to it.
> 
> I love reptile Expos and go to them even when it's not going to save me much, if any, money. It's actually where my interest in dart frogs started, seeing them at Understory Enterprises booth at a reptile Expos. Then came research...


Ok awesome. I was mainly focused on the experience to be honest, but I saw others mention you can find good prices here also.

Should I expect a large selection of plants and supplies? It mentioned 140 tables.

Surely there will be some reputable breeders there? I was hopeful to avoid the shipping part of purchasing frogs also.

Ricky


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 21, 2021)

I've only been to one expo (and not the one you mentioned) but in my experience the prices for the frogs were very comparable to any medium/large sized online stores frogs. Not sure about buying from a hobby breeder. And if you count shipping which is expensive overnight, the expo was still cheaper. Even with parking and admission. Plus being able to see them in person and pick out the patterns, if applicable, was neat.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Surely there will be some reputable breeders there? I was hopeful to avoid the shipping part of purchasing frogs also


Hard to say. There's no posted vendor list that I can find with a Google search.


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

I've been to the white plains and manchester ones. The Mid-Hudson one is a new location because they haven't been able to get the white plains location since covid started.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Has anyone ever attended this event, or are you considering going? What are your thoughts on it?


 I've been to the other ones. I am probably going just to look at frogs. My thoughts? Wish there were more frogs and plants.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Will I be able to find healthy frogs if I screen the sellers?


 There will be 4 vendors that frog people gravitate to and each have reviews.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Is it a good place to purchase exotic plants such as Orchids, Marcgravia, or other neat species?


 It's the only place lol (although there is a good place in CT for orchids)


Imatreewaterme said:


> Do they have a good selection on Exo Terra tanks? I want to get two 18x18x36s.


 Go early if you want those. The bigger the exo, the faster it seems to sell.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Finally how are the prices on all of the above? Can I expect to pay less than I would online?


 They're decent. The exos are cheaper than they are online.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Should I expect a large selection of plants and supplies?


 Supplies, yes. Plants, idk. I'm hoping vivariums in the mist brings orchids.


Imatreewaterme said:


> Surely there will be some reputable breeders there?


 IMO, there will be.


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

The 4 vendors are: (best guesses to what they'll bring)
Black Jungle (frogs, plants, and supplies)
Fern's Frogs (frogs and plants)
Vivariums in the Mist (plants, orchids, cuc, and supplies)
Garden State Frogs (thumbnails and maybe pumilio)
They all have websites, instagram, and facebook pages. I'm pretty sure they're members of this forum as well. The last time they all vended together was during American Frog Day 2021.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Shazace said:


> The 4 vendors are: (best guesses to what they'll bring)
> Black Jungle (frogs, plants, and supplies)
> Fern's Frogs (frogs and plants)
> Vivariums in the Mist (plants, orchids, cuc, and supplies)
> ...


Thanks for the replies, great info. Only vendor I knew of was Fern's frogs.

When you say early, do you mean before the doors open?

Ricky


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I have never been to that show but, you can get good deals on Exo terras Way cheaper then pet shops or having them shipped. They are good places to hand pick cork bark and wood. Also, it's alway fun to walk around and look at everything even if you walk away empty handed.


----------



## Greg.G (Dec 10, 2021)

In my experience you do save a lot of money at shows, especially supplies and sometimes livestock. Also you actually get to see the things your buying which is an experience itself versus buying online. If I could go back, I would’ve gotten all my supplies at a good reptile show. I think this show in Poughkeepsie is new, cause westchester been turned to a Covid center. Looks worth checking out.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Do they usually have sexed pairs of Tincs available at shows?

Ricky


----------



## Greg.G (Dec 10, 2021)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Do they usually have sexed pairs of Tincs available at shows?
> 
> Ricky


You really don’t know what vendors are selling until you go. It’s kinda like a flea market. That having been said, I have seen “proven pairs” of various animals at shows. And the vendor/breeder may have an educated guess of animal genders if they’re old enough to be sexed.


----------



## BrianTL (Sep 13, 2021)

If you're on facebook/instagram and follow any vendors you might be interested in, some of them will post what they are brining ahead of time. Or if there's something particular you want to buy ahead of time I'm sure you could arrange to meet at the show for pick up rather than ship


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Well I am pretty disappointed. I checked the Vendor List and I am not sure I am going to be able to find a pair of Azureus. It looks like there are only a few frog vendors and I contacted them and they either don't have Azureus, or only sell juveniles. I guess that is why it is a reptile show not an amphibian show.

I might email the host of the expo to see if there are additional vendors that are not listed on the site.

Ricky


----------

